# See you at UKGE next week?



## EN Publishing (May 27, 2022)

It's Friday 27th May, and here's what we've been up to this week and what we’ve got planned for next week.

*Sickness and Health*
We’ve launch our Quickstarter campaign! Sickness and Health: Diseases for your 5E game.

This 30-page 5E supplement includes 16 diseases and 2 adventures ready to be used in your 5th Edition games!

6 new mundane and supernatural diseases, including bottle fever, demonic plague, and walking rot.
5 new sicknesses from beyond the confines of the material realms for planar travellers, such as adverse ascension, fey longings, and spectral thought worms.
5 diabolical new infections including wyrm pox, the fluxx, and mycological wildfire.
Guidelines for creating your own diseases in your 5E game.
2 adventures -- Fungal Bums, an adventure designed for 3rd-6th level PCs featuring a curious infection of intelligent mushrooms, and The Pallid Piper, for players to return to at 7th–9th level… if they survive.
Only here for two weeks - so don’t miss out!

*UK Games Expo*
We’ve excited to be at the UK Games Expo next week! The event is taking place in Birmingham (UK) Friday 3rd to Sunday 5th June. The EN Publishing stand is in hall one 1-301 by the chill zone.

If you’d like to try out Level Up Advanced 5th Edition we have two games running in the roleplaying area that you can sign up to on the UKGE site or via the links below:

Friday 20:00 - 00:00 - Sign up here

Saturday 15:00 - 19:00 - Sign up here

The game is run by David Smith (my GM from my 4 year campaign). It is set in the same universe as my campaign, in Ortest which is going through a civil war. So the decisions you make in this one shot may affect my campaign world - please make wise choices!






*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition*
We’re pleased to share that North American Fulfilment is starting! Our US warehouse has been sorting and packing rewards since our last update (picture below of how we will be packing your orders!).

Today Friday (27th May) Quartermaster Logistics (QML), our US fulfilment partner will send you an email. If you need to update your address you can do this via that email from QML. You will need to do this over the weekend, before Monday 30th May. The email will contain instruction on how to do this.

Once we have confirmed your address - we can start sending orders out to you! QML will send you another email with tracking information and details on your individual rewards.




*Level Up: Trials & Treasures now on Fantasy Grounds*
_Trials & Treasures_ is now available on the Virtual Tabletop Platform Fantasy Grounds.

It was adapted for Fantasy Grounds by Brett Gibson and Zacchaeus, and is designed for Fantasy Grounds version 4.1.8 and higher.

You can purchase this here on our site. Please note it requires an active subscription or a one time purchase of a Fantasy Grounds Unity license and the included 5E Compatible ruleset.

*Hopefully see some of you at UKGE next week!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------



## aco175 (May 27, 2022)

Good wishes on the convention and hope things are hassle-free.


----------

